#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  I'm usual writer who got a problem with data

## destinysingle

I work in small company we write short tales about various events. A week ago I got an order for dozen of tales. In three days I have to finish it. I store all the stories in one document in MS Word. Yesterday evening I almost completed my week job, when I wanted to save my document in old word format my old laptop stopped responding. In couple of minutes it continued working, but MS Word app was closed by Windows. At next opening I was afraid, because last five pages disappeared from file. I launched Open&Repair that was developed to repair docx files, but it could only brought my three pages back. The rest two pages I couldn't find. I work on MS Word 2013 under Windows 7 x64.

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum!

I am sorry for your loss. If you have no back-ups of the file, there is probably very little that you can do beyond what you have already tried.  :Frown:

----------


## AliGW

*Rule 08: Cross-posting Without Telling Us*

Your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. Do not cross-post your question on multiple forums without telling us about your threads on other forums.

*Post a link to any other forums where you have asked the same question. If you have fewer than 10 posts here, you will not be able to post a link, but you must still tell us where else you have asked the question.*

Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. The last thing you want to do is waste people's time working on an issue you have already resolved elsewhere. We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post.

Expect cross-posted questions without a link to be closed and a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read this to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site). 

If you have less than 10 posts, do not try to copy and paste the link.  Instead, type the link out in your thread.

*No further help to be offered, please, until the OP has complied with this request.*

----------


## dominicb

Good afternoon Rodguirre

Please refer to AliGW's post in which she has instructed that no further replies are to be posted until the OP has supplied a link to this cross-posted thread.
Your post has been removed until the OP complies.
In future do not ignore a moderators request.

DominicB

----------

